

The Atom Publishing Protocol is now RFC 5023 - bct
http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc5023.txt

======
bct
A little background on why you should care: AtomPub is a REST protocol for
creating and updating "things" on the web. The primary use case is content
management - blog entries, wiki pages, anything with a title and content - but
it's really very general.

~~~
davidw
Sounds handy, but I'm still having trouble caring all that much. What's
something actually interesting that people do with it?

~~~
bct
Google's GData API is based on it. Word supposedly has an AtomPub client, so
you can publish right from your word processor. It's the next step in
reinventing USENET. Et cetera.

The tech isn't particularly exciting, but it provides a way to unite what are
now totally different APIs.

